# Dialer 090090001613 DAY Networks Marketing GmbH



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Uns ist es jetzt auch passiert - auf der Telefonrechnung tauchten zwei Rechnungsposten auf über jeweils 25,xx EUR. (für Verbindungen, die nur wenige Sekunden aktiv waren)
Wie es aussieht war meine Schwester wohl auf der (früher kostenlosen) Seite www........de, welche ihre "Leistungen" per Dialer anbietet.
Meine erste Reaktion war, wir haben eben Pech gehabt und müssen wohl zahlen. Meine Schwester hat sich eben von diesen B... hereinlegen lassen und das berühmte "OK" eingetippt.
Dann habe ich mir diese Seite aber noch einmal angesehen. Dem Text in dem sich öffnenden Fenster war nur die Information zu entnehmen, dass mit dem Eintippen von "OK" lediglich dem Bezug des Einwählprogrammes zugestimmt wird. Es stand nichts davon da,
a) dass das Einwählprogramm auch installiert und ausgeführt wird
b) welche Kosten eine Einwahl verursachen wird.

Laut Aussage meiner Schwester wurden erst im nächsten Fenster, also nach der Zustimmung per "OK" Informationen zum Preis der Verbindung angezeigt. Nachverfolgen kann ich den genauen Vorgang schlecht, da ich nicht nocheinmal diese Kosten verursachen möchte.

Was meint ihr - dass diese Leute moralisch gesehen kein Anrecht auf die rund 50 EUR haben ist ja klar - aber wie sieht es rechtlich aus? Haben wir eine reale Chance, die Zahlung erfolgreich zu verweigern?

Danke für jede Hilfe,
Denny



ZUSATZ:
Mittlerweile habe ich mich ein wenig im Forum umgesehen, und so schon einige Informationen erhalten.
Bleibt vielleicht noch die Frage, wie ich erkennen kann, ob die Preisinformationen wirklich erst nach Einwahl angezeigt wurden. Wie oben geschrieben kann ich den Vorgang ja schlecht nachverfolgen ohne Gefahr zu laufen, erneut Verbindungskosten für mich zu verursachen.


laut Impressum ist folgende Firma für die genannte Seite verantwortlich:
DAY Networks Marketing GmbH
Friedrichstr. 200
10117 Berlin, Deutschland

_URL gelöscht , da kommerziell und potentiell gefährdend 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
 modaction _


----------



## immo2 (16 Februar 2005)

> Wie oben geschrieben kann ich den Vorgang ja schlecht nachverfolgen ohne Gefahr zu laufen, erneut Verbindungskosten für mich zu verursachen.



Installiere dir doch den 0190-Warner - dann kannst du das Szenario bis zur tatsächlichen Einwahl durchspielen und die dann vom 0190-Warner blocken lassen.

Oder die 190er/900er-Nummern bei der Telekom sperren lassen und dann nochmal probieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2005)

Das dritte Fenster zeigt den Preis wenn auch nur mit minimalem  Kontrast in der linken unteren Ecke,
 das ist leider  den z.Z noch gültigen Vorschriften gemäß ausreichend
Dies ist das was die RegTP als Tunneleffekt bezeichnet und durch ein einheitliches
 erstes Fenster unterbunden werden soll 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=219

dies ist der Dialer in der RegTP DB


----------



## stieglitz (16 Februar 2005)

immo2 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder die 190er/900er-Nummern bei der Telekom sperren lassen und dann nochmal probieren.




Warum nicht einfach das Telefonkabel ziehen? Zum testen eben.
Ist aber durch CP eh schon geklärt.


----------



## Bremsklotz (16 Februar 2005)

> Installiere dir doch den 0190-Warner - dann kannst du das Szenario bis zur tatsächlichen Einwahl durchspielen und die dann vom 0190-Warner blocken lassen.


Diesen Rat solltest du besser nicht befolgen, denn wie ich in früheren Beiträgen schon gelesen habe, kann die Warnung zu spät erfolgen, und dann bist du wieder mittendrin im Schlammassel.
Das Risiko solltest du nicht eingehen.
Sei dir darüber im klaren, dass sich das Programm auf dem PC installiert, bevor du bis zum 3. OK vorgedrungen bist, dann hast du das Ding auf dem PC und bekommst es evtl. nicht problemlos ins Nirwana (falls ich hier unrecht habe, bitte korrigieren).
Die Sperrung *aller * Nummernblöcke (Kostenpunkt zur Zeit € 9,90), die du nicht benötigst, ist sehr zu empfehlen, darüber hinaus warnt Antivir in den meisten Fällen auch vor einer ungewollten Einwahl, bitte nicht 100 % drauf verlassen, sofern AntiVir Guard bei "Unerwünschte Programme" und "kostenverursachendes Einwahlprog. (Dialer)" mit dem entsprechenden Häkchen in der Einstellung versehen ist. 
Fast alle Seiten, die früher kostenlos waren, sind inzwischen kostenpflichtig, egal ob Schriften, Routenplaner oder was auch immer.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

*Dialer*

Hallo Danny,
was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der rechnung raus gekommen???????


----------



## dvill (25 Februar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das dritte Fenster zeigt den Preis wenn auch nur mit minimalem  Kontrast in der linken unteren Ecke,
> das ist leider  den z.Z noch gültigen Vorschriften gemäß ausreichend


Die "Rechtskonformen" lassen sich drängen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

*Dialerbetrug*

Hallo, ich hatte genau das gleiche und muss jetzt 50€ bezahlen. Das mit der Firma und der Nummer stimmt, aber du kannst den Krempel überhaupt nicht verfolgen bei mir war es der R.....planer.de!!!!! Also wer eine Route sucht, besser nicht über diesen ..... Verein!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2005)

Hey!!Bei uns is das selbe passiert.Mittlerweile schon 3x habt ihr die rechnung überwiesen??Ich werde meine rechnung erst mal nicht überweisen,da ich überhaupt nicht versteh was diese scheiße soll.


----------



## Che (9 März 2005)

Habe gar nicht gewusst, daß Abacho mit der R.....planer.de auch einen Dialer hat.


----------



## Che (9 März 2005)

Che schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gar nicht gewusst, daß Abacho mit der R.....planer.de auch einen Dialer hat.



Probiere mal die .com


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2005)

[ironie?]
Abacho "hat" auch eine Mitfahrzentrale... Gib doch einfach www.r*.de ein, lass Dich weiterleiten und geh auf "Mitfahrzentrale".

http://auto.abacho.de/mitfahrzentrale/
http://mitfahrzentrale.tiscali.de/impressum.php?

Lese ich da tatsächlich den Namen C*T*?
2002/2003 bei Infogenie in der Abteilung "Neue Medien" (Contentlines)
Zu crosskirkzeiten?

Und?


			
				eurowebtainment schrieb:
			
		

> one2bill GmbH, D-Grasbrunn  T*C*
> one2bill GmbH, D-Grasbrunn  O*S*
> one2bill GmbH, D-Grasbrunn  CR*M*
> one2bill GmbH, D-Grasbrunn  CR*M*
> one2bill GmbH, D-Grasbrunn  B*M*



Quelle: Handbuch des nutzlosen Dialerhintergrundwissens, Band CXII, Seite 789ff
[/ironie]

one2bill? Hab ich mich da im thread geirrt?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96607#96607

oder doch nicht?
oder nicht ganz?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76330#76330
it's all about TRAFFIC?


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wer evtl. Markenschutz haben könnte für Begriffe wie
"Kazaa", "Grokster", "Bittorrent" in Östereich und/oder Deutschland? 
edit: habs gefunden:


> GROKSTER
> Day Networks Adlassnig & Partner KEG
> SMDDE  DE30333656
> ...
> imesh, kazaa, morpheus, winmx, goole, shareaza, mldonkey



Haben die da ein Münchner Geschäftsmodell geklont und in Österreich wieder rausgelassen? Oder etwa umgekehrt?


[ironischer off-topic-Exkurs zum Bürogebäude der Day]
Übrigens, Herr Dialer-H*, eine nette Aussicht haben Sie da... Vielleicht haben Sie ja vor, von Ihren sagenhaften Gewinnen den Turm zu kaufen? Oder reicht einstweilen ein Büroservice ? (man beachte den link zu "Day Office"  ) 

Aber es ist wohl wie mit so vielem in Österreich...
Sogar Euer  feines Türmchen (ist's ein "geschienter Phallus"?) gehört irgendwie dann doch "uns". Ist eigentlich die Firma, der unser "Heinzi" (Sohn des Bundesverdienstkreuzträgers W* sen.) den Auftrag für die Allianzarena beschafft hat, aus dem Baukonsortium ausgetreten?
Naja, auch in Österreich läuft das mit den Stadien ja nicht immer rund... Beim Stadion in Klagenfurt zum Beispiel. Die in diesem Beitrag erwähnte deutsche "Arena AG" hatte übrigens einen "möglichen Finanzpartner", der in Zusammenhang gebracht wird mit einem gewissen Liechtensteiner Treuhänder, der auch Firmen vertritt, die in diesem Forum schon geh_oe(*)ri_g Ärger *atten... 
 Wir in München haben mit solchen Dingern (202m!) gewisse Probleme[/ironischer Exkurs]


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> [ironischer off-topic-Exkurs zum Bürogebäude der Day]
> Übrigens, Herr Dialer-H*, eine nette Aussicht haben Sie da... Vielleicht haben Sie ja vor, von Ihren sagenhaften Gewinnen den Turm zu kaufen? Oder reicht einstweilen ein Büroservice ? (man beachte den link zu "Day Office"  )
> 
> Aber es ist wohl wie mit so vielem in Österreich...
> ...



Ein Büro im 19. Stock mit xxx m2 reicht auch. Mit den Gewinnen kaufen wir lieber Domains und keine Immobilien die einstürzen können.

DAY


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

Willkommen, mensch, jetzt hab ich Sie vor lauter edits gar nicht reinkommen sehen 

ich verstehe das mit den domains nicht. Muß ich ja auch nicht... Und so lange domains nicht zur Irreführung gebraucht werden, habe ich auch nichts gegen domainhandel. Manche zahlen viel Geld für Gurkenglasetiketten, andere für www.***.at (schluck, blabla gibts wirklich)  - jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen 
nur bei hausaufg*.de hört der Spass ebenso auf wie bei anderen...
Drum halte ich Teile des Geschäftsmodells von Day, MD und anderen eben für ... sagen wir mal ... blöd.
by the way: können Sie mir vielleicht sagen, wer die Consul Info BV ist?


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Willkommen, mensch, jetzt hab ich Sie vor lauter edits gar nicht reinkommen sehen
> 
> ich verstehe das mit den domains nicht. Muß ich ja auch nicht... Und so lange domains nicht zur Irreführung gebraucht werden, habe ich auch nichts gegen domainhandel. Manche zahlen viel Geld für Gurkenglasetiketten, andere für www.***.at (schluck, blabla gibts wirklich)  - jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen
> nur bei hausaufg*.de hört der Spass ebenso auf wie bei anderen...
> Drum halte ich Teile des Geschäftsmodells von Day, MD und anderen eben für ... sagen wir mal ... blöd.




Wir haben nicht nur Dialerprojekte sondern auch eine Vielzahl anderer None-Dialer-Projekte z.B. fo*os.de.

Über den Dialer könnte man sicher lange diskutieren, aber hier in diesem Forum hätte ich dann sicher gleich mal 100 Leute gegen mich und das macht dann auch keinen Spaß.

Nur mal so zur Anregung habe ich gerade einen Artikel über Payment gefunden "Mangelhafte Bezahlsysteme behindern E-Commerce"
http://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?pte=050312003

Sie müssen nicht glauben, daß ich alles für gut heiße, was so manche der  anderen bekannten "Dialer-Kollegen" machen.

Consil Info ist www.sec**ex.tv. Habe diesen Dialer auch schon vor einem Jahr verwendet, bin dann aber zu Main*ean umgestiegen da mir diese doch um einiges seriöser wirken.

DAY


----------



## Wembley (13 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal so zur Anregung habe ich gerade einen Artikel über Payment gefunden "Mangelhafte Bezahlsysteme behindern E-Commerce"
> http://www.pressetext.at/pte.mc?pte=050312003



Nette Zeugen, die Sie da anführen. Jedes Mal, wenn man auf die Seite hierher kommt, hüpft einen das Wort a********* direkt an. Das außerdem mit 2 Threads mit 93 bzw. 47 Seiten. 

Warum wohl?


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich versteh nur Bahnhof - welche Zeugen ?  Bitte mal posten um welche Threads es sich handelt. Ich lese noch nicht so lange hier im Forum.

DAY


----------



## Wembley (13 März 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1363

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=843


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1363
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=843




Ich habe leider zu wenig Zeit um mir die beiden Threads komplett durchzulesen. Ich hatte aber mit Acoreus und Firstway bis jetzt nichts zu tun. Ich verwende keine Autodialer etc. sondern nur MP (und GN) Dialer.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2005)

*[] auch an mir nicht vorbei gegangen*

Hallo ihr Leidesgenossen!

Dieser B[] ging auch nicht an mir vorbei! Ich wollte mir Informationen über www.h...de holen und wurde dabei []. Ich habe keinerlei Information über den zu zahlenden Betrag erhalten, als ich "OK" gedrückt habe. 
Erst auf meiner Telefonrechnung stand ein Betrag von Brutto 29,95! Natürlich bin ich vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich dies gelesen hatte! Ich habe daraufhin recherchiert und herausgefunden, das am unteren Ende der Seite ein Vermerk stand "Dieses Angebot ist nicht geeignet für Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren. (29.95€/call aus Deutschland). 
Eine Unverschämtheit: für eine DIN A4 Seite fast 30 Euro zu verlangen! 

Hat hier irgendwer Erfahrung oder Informationen erhalten, wie man dagegen vorgehen kann? Gibt es hier eine rechtlich Lücke? Habe ich überhaupt noch eine Chance dagegen anzugehen und das Geld wieder zu bekommen? 

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## sascha (13 März 2005)

> Hat hier irgendwer Erfahrung oder Informationen erhalten, wie man dagegen vorgehen kann? Gibt es hier eine rechtlich Lücke? Habe ich überhaupt noch eine Chance dagegen anzugehen und das Geld wieder zu bekommen?



Hallo Isabel

Ganz kurz und bündig: Individuelle Rechtsberatung gibts hier nicht. Aber Deine Fragen werden nach ein wenig einlesen in die Materie sicher geklärt sein.


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe leider zu wenig Zeit um mir die beiden Threads komplett durchzulesen. Ich hatte aber mit Acoreus und Firstway bis jetzt nichts zu tun. Ich verwende keine Autodialer etc. sondern nur MP (und GN) Dialer.DAY


Den aco/intele-Thread habe ich bis heute nicht komplett gelesen  insofern Verständnis 
Ich habe hier eine sehr alte Debatte aus einem Soulseekforum. Weiß nicht, ob ich die so verlinken darf
h**p://slskboard.savagenews.com/index.php?showtopic=9477
Da reden die über einen Dialer auf der slsk. 


> is it not this Dialer?


link zu eTrust-Meldung  hacker-spider-Dialer


> Hi...I updated many days ago and started using version 149c. For two or three days now, I have nto been able to get on soulseek. Apparently, the server is up, so why can't I connect?


 Na, auf dem mainpean-server wird er wohl auch nichts finden, oder???

Auf der zweiten Seite des threads wird "H*A*" als mastermind hinter dem soulseek-fake ausgemacht.





> I'm pretty sure I found the mastermind behind what "Harald A*" is using on slsk.org:


 Ich hab mir das über web.archive.org angekuckt, da ist es nicht so eindeutig. Die Version 148 ist noch Soulseek, dann gibt's eine Lücke und die Version 152c ist dann ein Dialer


> ?account=p2p-10110&dc[...]exename=soulseek&autodetect=1



Die Debatte in diesem Soulseekforum ist insofern lustig, als man da erwägt, dagegen vorzugehen, dann aber davon absieht, denn...





> If slsk sued fake slsk wouldn't it make certain not welcomed groups more aware of it?


 Unfair finde ich, dass wieder wir Deutschen schuld sein sollen 





> dirty krauts.. typical


. 

Dass ein Dialer aber eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist


> findet seltene Sachen
> alle Dateien können getauscht werden
> viele ältere Titel
> Spy- & Adware frei
> Auto-Update


wusste ich nicht...
Das mit dem Autoupdate stimmt aber, denn der webarchive-link führt zu einem brandaktuellen Dialer, mit dem wir auch wieder aus dem off-topic ins topic zurück gekehrt wären


P.S.: die erwähnte slsk scheint heute eine mirrorseite der Firma "Active Publishing, Burbank, CA" zu sein. So ändern sich die Zeiten


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heißt hier "brandaktueller Dialer" ?  Die Seite gibt es schon längere Zeit nicht mehr und verweißt nun auf eine seriöse amerikanische Filesharing/Musikseite OHNE Dialer !

Nur zur Info: Die Domain wurde damals ganz normal gelöscht, weil die nach meiner Auskunft die Domain nicht verlängert haben. Die Homepage war einige Wochen nicht erreichbar und trotzdem haben die die Domain nicht verlängert !  Die Leute haben mich nicht einmal angeschrieben ob sie die Domain wieder haben können sondern gleich eine neue Domain registriert (slsknet.org) und die Homepage dort draufgespielt.

DAY


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt hier "brandaktueller Dialer"?


 Das heisst, dass der link aus dem Archiv auf einen brandaktuellen Dialer verweist, weil das immer so ist... Geh mal auf uralte Hackerseiten des Düsseldorfers, oder auf Pornoseiten von securex & Colognina, da ist's auch so.



> Die Seite gibt es schon längere Zeit nicht mehr und verweist nun auf eine seriöse amerikanische Filesharing/Musikseite OHNE Dialer!


 das habe ich oben noch ergänzt, nachdem ich zu spät gemerkt habe, dass die slsk heute der DAY gehört und heute ganz anders aussieht (web.archive endet 2/04). Interessant übrigens, wie konsequent Dialeranbieter das Wort "seriös" in Angrenzung zu Dialer verwenden. Wie hier eben: "verweist nun auf eine seriöse Seite ohne Dialer" (ergo: mit Dialer unseriös). (s.a. sedo-thread "Dialer-H" oder day vs hyro, da gibts glaub ich auch so ein Zitat - und selbst der GF einer großen Dialerfirma sagte mal "wir machen nicht nur Dialer, sondern auch seriöse Sachen") 



			
				day schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zur Info: Die Domain wurde damals ganz normal gelöscht, ...


 Ich habe schon festgestellt, von domains keine Ahnung zu haben. Ich habe die Seite im Archiv angekuckt und mir ein Bild gemacht. Mein Urteil: BEWUSSTE IRREFÜHRUNG. Ergo: unseriös.



> Ich verwende keine Autodialer etc. sondern nur MP (und GN)


 ...und securex natürlich. Also ich sehe da sehr viel rot bei der RegTP, was doch meines bescheidenen Wissens nach nicht dafür spricht, dass die dafür maßgebende deutsche Behörde eine allzu hohe Meinung zu den verwendeten Abrechnungsprogrammen hat. Korrigiere mich, wenn ich da was falsch sehe.


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe "seriös" geschrieben, da man heutzutage "Dialer" mit "unseriös" gleichsetzt und es hier beim amerikanischen Portal um ein seriöses Filesharing-Portal mit Kreditkartenzahlung geht. Und ich denke, gegen Kreditkartenzahlung kann man wohl auch hier im Forum nichts negatives sagen.

Das Layout wurde nicht von mir erstellt sondern von einer sehr bekannten Firma die sehr stark im P2P Bereich tätig ist. Diese Firma war auch für das Projekt verantwortlich da diese im Impressum zu finden waren. 

DAY


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe "seriös" geschrieben, da man heutzutage "Dialer" mit "unseriös" gleichsetzt


 Alle tun das, mit Ausnahme der (deutschen!) Bundesregierung 


> Das Layout wurde nicht von mir erstellt sondern von einer sehr bekannten Firma die sehr stark im P2P Bereich tätig ist.


 Diese Verantwortungsverschieberei geht mir echt auf den Keks.


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal sehen was in 3 Monaten ist. Wenn die Dialeranbieter den Gürtel enger schnallen müssen, dann wird das die Telekom sicher auch stark merken da die ja immerhin auch ordentlich am Dialerkuchen mitschneiden. 

DAY


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Dialeranbieter den Gürtel enger schnallen müssen, dann wird das die Telekom sicher auch stark merken da die ja immerhin auch ordentlich am Dialerkuchen mitschneiden.


 Na, dann ist's ja gut, dass es in Österreich schon die nächste Kuchenbäckergeneration gibt.

@"active publishing" (Anbieter der Seite auf DAY's slsk.o**)


			
				day schrieb:
			
		

> und es hier beim amerikanischen Portal um ein seriöses Filesharing-Portal mit Kreditkartenzahlung geht. Und ich denke, gegen Kreditkartenzahlung kann man wohl auch hier im Forum nichts negatives sagen.


Es gibt nicht nur "uns":
http://www.complaints.com/directory/2004/may/4/31.htm


> The phone # they provided in their domain name listing is the information # for the 818 area code. Very funny. Obviously not a reputable business.



oder hier:
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=559448


> The Federal Trade Commission is being asked to investigate Web sites that claim to offer legal music downloads for a low price but actually sell popular software that is available free elsewhere on the Internet and is commonly used to steal songs.(...)
> "They're fooling people into spending money to buy products that are competing with legitimate products," said Alan Davidson, an associate director for the group. "These are the people who are really polluting the marketplace."
> Lawyers for one Web site, www.mp3downl***.com, wrote Monday in a letter that the company "genuinely regrets that anything it has done or failed to do has been interpreted … as potentially confusing or misleading." The company, Active Publishing of Burbank, Calif., promised to remove the phrase "100 percent legal" from its Web site


 (7. März 2005)


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich "befürchte", daß durch die schwindenden Dialereinnahmen der Telekom die Telekom oder andere Provider auch bald zu Kuchenbäcker in Deutschland werden.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

@mods:
Kann man das ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=96956#96956
ins off verschieben? 
Tut mir leid, manchmal entwickeln sich Diskussionen im Eifer etwas nach off-topic
Grüsse
cj



> Genau deswegen finde ich hat dieses Forum auch seine Daseinsberechtigung. Je schneller diese unseriösen Firmen verschwinden umso früher wird der Dialer wieder als normales Zahlungsmittel eingesetzt werden.


 Daseinsberechtigung allein ist mir zu wenig 
Aber man tut, was man kann


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

@day: Wir kennen uns ja noch nicht so lange und im Moment tauchen hier so viele verschiedene Sachverhalte auf, dass es für Mitleser wohl etwas verwirrend wird... Auch wenn die nicht uninteressant sind ("Rolle der Telekom", "seriöse versus unseriöse Anbieter", "Zukunft des Dialers als Zahlungsmittel")
Aber ich freue mich, dass ein namhafter Vertreter der Branche sich hier zu Wort meldet und kündige von meiner Seite aus schon mal offene und faire, aber auch kritische Debatten an
Grüsse
cj


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> @day: Wir kennen uns ja noch nicht so lange und im Moment tauchen hier so viele verschiedene Sachverhalte auf, dass es für Mitleser wohl etwas verwirrend wird... Auch wenn die nicht uninteressant sind ("Rolle der Telekom", "seriöse versus unseriöse Anbieter", "Zukunft des Dialers als Zahlungsmittel")
> Aber ich freue mich, dass ein namhafter Vertreter der Branche sich hier zu Wort meldet und kündige von meiner Seite aus schon mal offene und faire, aber auch kritische Debatten an
> Grüsse
> cj



Kann mir auch denken, daß viele hier nicht mitkommen. Viele werden z.B. mit MP oder GN nicht viel anfangen. Ich bin gerne für jede faire und kritische Debatte da (sofern ich die Zeit dafür finde). Zumindest finde ich es schon sehr lobenswert, daß ich hier nicht gleich als "BUH"-Mann wieder rausgeschmissen werde und auch meine Meinung hier kundtun kann/darf  :bussi: .   

Ich denke, wenn man auch mal die Meinung der "anderen Seite" hört, kann man vielleicht manche Dinge besser verstehen.

DAY


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

Eine Frage zu slsk habe ich aber noch...


			
				mp3$s schrieb:
			
		

> You earn:
> $17.50 for every sale you make!


Wieder mal der Zeit voraus, Harry 
???
(das geht wohl jetzt eher als insiderjoke durch, oder?)


			
				day schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wenn man auch mal die Meinung der "anderen Seite" hört, kann man vielleicht manche Dinge besser verstehen.
> DAY


 Aber bitte nimm vorher einen Lehrgang bei den Berlinern und führ Dich hier nicht auf wie Becks 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8027


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage zu slsk habe ich aber noch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2005)

@day: Warum hat Hyro links auf der busin*.de? (pirat*)
und: Ich fürchte, dass Dein user-Name nicht korrekt ist, da er einen kommerziellen link enthält. Ich kenne noch einen user, aber dessen link war tot: Tobi H., der durfte das (...evtl. deshalb?)


----------



## DAY.DE (13 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @day: Warum hat Hyro links auf der busin*.de? (pirat*)
> und: Ich fürchte, dass Dein user-Name nicht korrekt ist, da er einen kommerziellen link enthält. Ich kenne noch einen user, aber dessen link war tot: Tobi H., der durfte das (...evtl. deshalb?)



Für mich ist ein kommerzieller Link, wenn man hier einen direkten Link postet mit dem man Geld verdient. (z.B. eine Dialerseite) Die DAY.DE ist nur eine kurze Präsentation meiner Firma. Ich wollte ja ursprünglich auch den Username "DAY" nehmen, aber den hat sich schon jemand anderer genommen. Somit ist mit "DAY.DE" sichergestellt, daß es auch der "richtige DAY" vom dialerce*ter.de ist.

Busine**.de wird bald komplett neu relaunched - komplett OHNE Dialer-Links !

DAY


----------



## cicojaka (13 März 2005)

oops, ich war der Gast... Ich dachte halt, weil auf d*y.de links zu dieser business-Seite sind und da ja schon mehrheitlich links zu einer großen Anzahl von Anbietern sind, die einen eher unguten Ruf haben. Nicht nur hier. Über links zu JD aus Fusseldorf habe ich mich halt außerordentlich gewundert


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

@DAY.DE 

weil du gerade anwesend bist, ich hätte mal ne Frage, geh ich recht in der Annahme,
 dass du derselbe bist , der da im DC rumjammert von wegen  drittes Fenster von der RegTP? 
Passend zum Osterfest ein Beispiel aus deiner  Dialerküche (Noch schnell absahnen,
 so lange noch die drei Monate Übergangsfrist gelten )
hältst du allen Ernstes so eine Preisangabe mittelgrau auf hellgrau für "seriös"?

Wenn ihr euch jetzt beschwert, seid ihr es selber schuld , ich kann mich nicht entsinnen
 solche Preischilder schon mal  im Supermarkt gesehen zu haben

PS: Das Fenster müßte dir bekannt sein, Werbung  für so einen Mist darf hier erfreulicherweise nicht gemacht werden


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Ich warte schon seit über einer Woche, daß die RegTP dieses Dialerskin und ca. 50 weitere mit der schwarzen Schrift genehmigt. Sobald diese von der RegTP genehmigt sind, werden natürlich ALLE Dialerskins mit schwarzer Schrift umgestellt. Ich hoffe, daß dies noch heute oder morgen geschieht.

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

Ab wann wird dann die Schriftgröße mindestanforderungsgerecht umgestellt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte schon seit über einer Woche, daß die RegTP dieses Dialerskin und ca. 50 weitere mit der schwarzen Schrift genehmigt.



Ach,  hat die RegTP mittelgrau auf hellgrau  vorgeschrieben? Wo steht das ?

  :gruebel:


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ab wann wird dann die Schriftgröße mindestanforderungsgerecht umgestellt?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



ALLE unsere ca. 50 Dialerskins wurden komplett neu überarbeitet und vor über einer Woche an die RegTP via Mainpean übermittelt. Geändert wurden der Preis auf Schwarz, der Titel in der gleichen Schriftgröße wie der Text, einer "OK" Text sowie ein kleiner Pfeil. Somit sollten ALLE Dialerskins den Mindestanforderungen entsprechen.

Leider dauert die RegTP Überprüfung sehr lange und deshalb kann ich die neuen Dialerskins noch nicht einsetzen. Sobald ich das OK von Mainpean bekomme, werden wir SOFORT alle Dialerskins austauschen.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das habe ich ja nie behauptet daß die RegTP mittelgrau auf hellgrau vorschreibt. Wie gesagt, sobald die RegTP die neuen Skins genehmigt, werden diese SOFORT umgestellt.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, sobald die RegTP die neuen Skins genehmigt, werden diese SOFORT umgestellt.


Quatsch , die RegTP überprüft überhaupt nichts, wer hat die denn den Unsinn erzählt?
dein Berliner?  Empfehlung:  kauf dir einen Berliner, da hast du mehr davon...


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie auch immer, ich habe die Dialerskins vor über einen Woche zu Mainpean geschickt und diese sind noch nicht "freigeschalten" - wer auch immer die dann "freischaltet". Teilweise habe ich schon über 2 Monate darauf gewartet bis die Dialerskins "freigeschalten" d.h. aufrufbar sind.  

Wenn Mainpean die dann nicht zur RegTP schickt, warum dauert dann die Freischaltung so lange ?   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

Die RegTP überprüft bei Antragstellung  überhaupt nichts.

Sonst wären ja wohl kaum 400000 Dialer der Berliner "gecancelt" worden...

Sie wird erst bei Beschwerden tätig. (und das erst nach  heftigem  "Anschieben" ) 

Was es mit den "Dialerskins" auf sich hat,  mußt du deinen Berliner fragen , der hat 
 doch so gute Beziehungen zur RegTP, dass ein Massenexodus der ..1214 möglich war, 
bevor die Nummer komplett abgeschaltet wurde...


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Somit sollten ALLE Dialerskins den Mindestanforderungen entsprechen.


Genau das sollten sie, seit nunmehr fast 2 Jahren. Immerhin gut erkannt.

Ein paar Fragen von mir:

Der Hinweis auf den Festnetzpreis ist Teil der Preisinformation, für die es eine Mindestgröße gibt. Ist auch dieser Text in der notwendigen Schriftgröße bei den neuen Dialern?

Beim Klick auf "Abbrechen" darf kein neues Fenster geöffnet werden. Ist das jetzt so?

Ist beim Abbrechen-Knopf eine echte Funktion hinterlegt?

Wird für die älteren nicht-konformen Dialer die Deregistrierung beantragt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Ich bin nicht Mainpean sondern nur ein Projektbetreiber. Mainpean stellt ein Online-Tool zur Verfügung mit dem man das Dialerskin (3.OK Fenster) grafisch erstellen kann. d.h. man ladet eine Grafik auf den Server und kann dann verschiedene Elemente auf dieser Grafik z.B. OK-Feld positionieren. Die Preisangabe (inkl. der Größe), Abbrechen-Button AGBs etc. kommen komplett von Mainpean und können wir nicht funktionell steuern sondern nur die Position am Dialerskin angegeben werden.

Ich habe bis jetzt noch nie einen Mainpean-Abbrechen Button gesehen der nicht funktioniert oder bei dem sich dann ein neues Fenster aufgeht. 

Was für eine "Deregistrierung" ?  Ich weiß nur, daß Mainpean die alten Dialerskins löscht sobald die neuen Dialerskins "genehmigt" sind und von uns verwendet werden. Ob Mainpean diese gelöschten Dialerskins dann der RegTP meldet, weiß ich leider auch nicht - ich gehe aber davon aus. 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht Mainpean sondern nur ein Projektbetreiber. Mainpean stellt ein Online-Tool zur Verfügung mit dem man das Dialerskin (3.OK Fenster) grafisch erstellen kann.....
> 
> Was für eine "Deregistrierung" ?  Ich weiß nur, daß Mainpean die alten Dialerskins löscht sobald die neuen Dialerskins "genehmigt" sind und von uns verwendet werden. Ob Mainpean diese gelöschten Dialerskins dann der RegTP meldet, weiß ich leider auch nicht - ich gehe aber davon aus.
> 
> DAY


Ich hab das Gefühl, das  du unglaublich naiv und uninformiert bist 
wenn du dein "Schicksal" so vollkommen in die Hände des Berliners legst , dann darfst du dich nicht beschweren,
wenn du von den Maßnahmen der RegTP "überrascht" wirst...
"Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" (altes chinesisches Sprichwort...)

cp


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean stellt ein Online-Tool zur Verfügung mit dem man das Dialerskin (3.OK Fenster) grafisch erstellen kann.


Die RegTP stellt Mindestanforderungen zur Verfügung, die derjenige, der Dialerskins grafisch gestaltet, vorher zur Kenntnis genommen haben sollte.

Bei einigen Dialern (allgemein, unabhängig vom Anbieter) in der Vergangenheit ging beim Klick auf Abbrechen ein Fenster auf: "Wirklich abbrechen?". Das ist unzulässig. Die Frage war nur, ob die jetzt zur Registrierung eingereichten Dialer diesbezüglich einwandfrei sind.

Weiter zeigten einige Dialer kein Anwahlfenster oder ein Anwahlfenster ohne Abbrechen-Knopf oder eben einen hübschen Knopf ohne Funktion. Auch hier ist die Frage nur, ob die Anwahl abzubrechen ist, wenn die Verbraucher den zugehörigen Knopf klickt.

Deregistrierung meint den Vorgang, dass ein Anbieter selbst den Antrag stellt, die Registrierung zurückzuziehen, wenn er zu der Ansicht kommt, die Mindestanforderungen nicht erfüllt zu haben.

Das wäre ein logischer Schritt, wenn man heute mit Dialern arbeitet, die die Anforderungen nicht erfüllen, weil man heute Dialer zur Registrierung gibt, die bewusst anders gestaltet sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich und alle anderen Projektbetreiber und Webmaster von Mainpean können Mainpean bzw. den Berliner nicht umgehen da ALLES über ihn läuft. Wir können nicht direkt mit der RegTP oder jemanden anderen reden da wir die Dialer nicht selber steuern können. Daß Mainpean uns nicht über alles informiert, habe ich ja schon sehr lange bemängelt. Mainpean ist der Anbieter der Dialer-Software und nicht wir, also muss alles von Mainpean gesteuert werden. 

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Wie schon gesagt, das sind alles Fragen die ich als Projektbetreiber nicht beantworten kann. Mainpean stellt eine eingeschränkte Möglichkeit zur Verfügung das Dialerskin in GEWISSEN Dingen zu gestalten. Die FUNKTIONALITÄT können wir nicht ändern sondern wird zu 100% von Mainpean zur Verfügung gestellt. Somit können wir auch nicht definieren ob ein Abbrechen Button wirklich so funktioniert wie er funktionieren soll bzw. sollte.


Ich glaube hier im Forum herrscht die Stimmung, daß die Projektbetreiber und Webmaster alles selbst unter Kontrolle haben und alles selbst einstellen können. Das ist leider oder zum Glück (wie man es sieht) NICHT der Fall.

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Daß Mainpean uns nicht über alles informiert, habe ich ja schon sehr lange bemängelt. Mainpean ist der Anbieter der Dialer-Software und nicht wir, also muss alles von Mainpean gesteuert werden.


Das ist - mit Verlaub - ein jämmerliches Wegschieben von Verantwortung.

Über die Mindestanforderungen informiert die RegTP - öffentlich!, für jedermann zugänglich. Da kann man hier nicht sagten, nichts gewusst zu haben.

Wer das Dialerskin gestaltet, ist der Handelnde. Er bleibt auch für sein Handeln verantwortlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Was für eine Verantwortung ????

Entweder nimmt man die Möglichkeiten die Mainpean bietet, oder man wird selber Dialer-Anbieter wie GN und macht alles selber. Wir als Projektbetreiber haben KEINE WAHL etwas technisch zu ändern. Mainpean ist der Softwareanbieter und wir können nur sehr eingeschränkt auf das Design vom Dialerskin Einfluss nehmen.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich und alle anderen Projektbetreiber und Webmaster von Mainpean können Mainpean bzw. den Berliner nicht umgehen da ALLES über ihn läuft. Wir können nicht direkt mit der RegTP oder jemanden anderen reden da wir die Dialer nicht selber steuern können. Daß Mainpean uns nicht über alles informiert, habe ich ja schon sehr lange bemängelt. Mainpean ist der Anbieter der Dialer-Software und nicht wir, also muss alles von Mainpean gesteuert werden.


komisch es gibt eine  Reihe  von Dialeranbietern, die das ohne MP geschafft haben.. 
Nicht mißverstehen , deren Skins sind nicht die Bohne besser als die von MP, jeder hat 
die leider  (aus falsch verstandenem Glauben  in die "Redlichkeit" der Mehrwertanbieter) 
vage gehaltene Vorschriften bis und jenseits der Grenzen ausgequetscht

daher hält sich mein Mitgefühl mit den "Mehrwertanbietern" über die jetzt erfolgenden Maßnahmen zur Einschränkung der
Ausnutzung   der Unerfahrenheit des "Otto Normalo" in mikroskopischen Grenzen 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Was GN oder andere Anbieter machen weiß ich nicht da ich dort nicht (direkt) Projektbetreiber bin.  Die Projektbetreiber und Webmaster von MP können nur dieses Onlinetool für die begrenzte grafische Gestaltung verwenden und den Rest macht dann Mainpean.

DAY


----------



## sascha (15 März 2005)

> jeder hat
> die leider (...) vage gehaltene Vorschriften bis und jenseits der Grenzen ausgequetscht. daher hält sich mein Mitgefühl mit den "Mehrwertanbietern" über die jetzt erfolgenden Maßnahmen zur Einschränkung der
> Ausnutzung der Unerfahrenheit des "Otto Normalo" in mikroskopischen Grenzen



Tja, und was mit dem Dialer so "gut" geklappt hat, kann man ja jetzt auch bei SMS probieren:



			
				Ein Nutzer im Dialercenter schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich muss man nicht unbedingt schreiben: "Werden Sie Mitglied...." Es reicht offenbar schon aus, wenn man in der Mitte der Seite schreibt: Melden Sie sich (jetzt) an und erhalten Sie uneingeschränkten Sofortzugang auf unseren Mitgliederbereich für nur 2,99 Euro!" (...) Dass der zugang jeden tag neu in rechnung gestellt wird, schreibt man in die AGB und/oder nutzungsbedingungen, deren links am besten im unteren teil der seite zu finden sein sollten.



Wenn das ernst gemeint ist, muss man wohl auch in diesem Bereich schnellstmöglich regulierend eingreifen...


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Verantwortung ????


Für das eigene Handeln.

Kinder werden dafür verantwortlich gemacht, die verführerischen Malvorlagen-Angebote nicht kritisch genug bis in schlecht leserliche Kleingedruckte gelesen zu haben.

Dann sollten erwachsene Vollkaufleute schon auch für was verantwortlich sein können.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mainpean ist der Softwareanbieter und wir können nur sehr eingeschränkt auf das Design vom Dialerskin Einfluss nehmen.


Diese überaus eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten werden aber sehr kreativ und finderisch eingesetzt, um von den besseren Vorlagen aus die Preisinformation weit vom OK-Feld wegzuschieben, mit bunten Bildern und Schriften die Aufmerksamkeit abzulenken und den Kontrast bis kurz vor der Unsichtbarkeit abzuschwächen.

Also entweder kann man was verändern, oder man kann's nicht. Aber wenn man's kann, dann auch verantwortlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Die Bilder und den Kontrast der Schrift am Dialrskin können wir selbst bestimmen und dafür sind wir ja auch verantwortlich. Für die TECHNISCHE Umsetzung z.B. wie bzw. ob der Abbrechen Button funktioniert oder wie groß der Preis dargestellt wird, ist alleine Mainpean zuständig und da haben wir keinen Einfluss. Also eine quasi geteilte Verantwortung für das Dialerskin.

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bilder und den Kontrast der Schrift am Dialrskin können wir selbst bestimmen und dafür sind wir ja auch verantwortlich.


Da sind wir uns schon einig.

Und jetzt kommt die Konsequenz: Wenn der Kontrast der Schrift so ist, dass er nicht den Mindestanforderungen entspricht, dann sollte man die Registrierung von dem Moment an, wo diese Erkenntnis gekommen ist, zurückziehen lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Und wo steht, daß das nicht den Mindestanforderungen entspricht ? Nach meiner Meinung ist der Preis kontrastreich genug daß man ihn lesen kann. Zumindest in Wien kann ich den Preis klar und deutlich lesen.  

So viel ich weiß steht in der alten Verordnung nirgends, daß die Farbe des Preises in Schwarz und der Hintergrund in Weiß sein muss bzw. gewisse Farbwerte verwendet werden müssen. 

So viel ich mich erinnern kann, hat Sascha und der Kriminalbeamte in der KIKA Sendung selbst gesagt, daß hier die gesetzlichen Vorschriften eingehalten werden.

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo steht, daß das nicht den Mindestanforderungen entspricht ?


Hier:


			
				Verfügung 54/2003 im Amtsblatt Nr. 24/2003 schrieb:
			
		

> c) Im Informations- oder Zustimmungsfenster müssen Informationen bzw. die Zustimmungserklärung
> - so dargestellt werden, dass sie sich nicht im übrigen Text bzw. den üblichen Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen verstecken.
> - in einer Schriftgröße angezeigt werden, die der größten Zeichengröße im Zustimmungsfenster entspricht und mindestens 10 Punkt groß ist.
> - in einer klar lesbaren und zum Hintergrund kontrastreichen Schriftart und –farbe angezeigt werden.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo steht, daß das nicht den Mindestanforderungen entspricht ? Nach meiner Meinung ist der Preis kontrastreich genug daß man ihn lesen kann. Zumindest in Wien kann ich den Preis klar und deutlich lesen.


veralbern können wir uns selber, damit sind wir wieder am Anfang , wenn eben alles haarklein vorgeschrieben werden muß 
beschwert euch nicht  und jammert nicht , dass die RegTP  die "Spielräume " eingrenzt, ihr wollt es ja nicht anders haben

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

In 3 Monaten ist ja eh alles mit den Dialern zu Tode reguliert und die Spielräume so eingeschränkt daß man sich nicht bzw. kaum mehr bewegen kann. Die Telekom und andere große Provider werden sich durch mangelnden Dialer-Umsatz und fallenden Aktienkursen Gedanken über die Einführung vom IP-Payment machen und die schlafenden noch größeren Hunde werden geweckt werden...

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Das ist eine Interpretationssache. Wie gesagt, ich finde daß der Preis gut und kontrastreich lesbar ist.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

Ach Gottchen , jetzt werden die Gruselmärchen rausgeholt, "jetzt kommt der böse Wolf" 
merkt ihr eigentlich nicht wie lächerlich und unglaubwürdig ihr euch macht , falls das das
 noch  überhaupt zu steigern ist ...

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Unglaubwürdig ?  Na dann kommt mal nach Österreich, dann wirst Du sehen wie dort der Wolf wütet. Anfang des Jahres wurde in Österreich der Dialer quasi verbannt und nun gibt es das IP-Payment. Die Provider suchen sich schon ihre alternativen Einnahmequellen - keine Angst !

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

Was ihr in Ö macht geht mir offengestanden am A.. vorbei, in euren eigenen Foren wird 
darüber berichtet, dass der Vertreter  des  "IP-Bezahlungs-Modells"  in Ö es als außerordentlich schwierig 
auf D übertragbar hält. Persönlich halte ich es für indiskutabel und nicht durchsetzbar, 
aber das ist ein andere Geschichte.

Lenk nicht vom Thema ab 

cp


----------



## sascha (15 März 2005)

> Die Provider suchen sich schon ihre alternativen Einnahmequellen - keine Angst !



Sollen sie ruhig - wenn der Verbraucher dabei nicht besch... wird, ist das ok. Wenn doch, wird man zu handeln wissen. Und ich bin mir sicher, beim Thema IP Payment wird das schneller und konsequenter geschehen als bei den Dialern. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich Politik und Gesetzgeber wieder so lange auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen...


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Schwierig vielleicht aber nicht unmöglich. Je schlechter der Dialer mit der neuen Verordnung laufen wird, umso schneller werden die deutschen Provider versuchen sich Alternativen zu suchen.

Thema ist, daß ich noch immer auf die Dialerskins mit der schwarzen Schrift von der RegTP warte und ich erst umstellen kann, sobald mir Mainpean grünes Licht gibt.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Thema ist, daß ich noch immer auf die Dialerskins mit der schwarzen Schrift von der RegTP warte und ich erst umstellen kann, sobald mir Mainpean grünes Licht gibt.


http://www.mainpean.de/


> Mainpean-network begleitet die Entwicklungen im Internet seit 1999 und bietet
> marktgerechte Systeme an, die sowohl allgemeine und spezielle Anbieterinteressen
> wie auch Verbraucherbedürfnisse berücksichtigen.


wo ist da jetzt das Problem?????

cp


----------



## A John (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In 3 Monaten ist ja eh alles mit den Dialern zu Tode reguliert und die Spielräume so eingeschränkt daß man sich nicht bzw. kaum mehr bewegen kann. Die Telekom und andere große Provider werden sich durch mangelnden Dialer-Umsatz und fallenden Aktienkursen Gedanken über die Einführung vom IP-Payment machen und die schlafenden noch größeren Hunde werden geweckt werden...


Das ist die Drohgebärde eines Milieus, welches sich jedem zivilisierten Verhalten verweigert.
Ein Milieu, das alles für erlaubt hält, was nicht explizit verboten ist, über keinerlei Unrechtsbewusstsein oder Moral verfügt und dessen Skrupellosigkeit -falls überhaupt-, erst dort seine Grenzen findet, wo etwas juristisch nicht mehr durchsetzbar- oder zu halten ist. 



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Provider suchen sich schon ihre alternativen Einnahmequellen - keine Angst !
> 
> 
> Sollen sie ruhig - wenn der Verbraucher dabei nicht besch... wird, ist das ok. Wenn doch, wird man zu handeln wissen. Und ich bin mir sicher, beim Thema IP Payment wird das schneller und konsequenter geschehen als bei den Dialern. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich Politik und Gesetzgeber wieder so lange auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen...


Die Unfähigkeit der politischen- und juristischen Totalversager die Verbraucher vor solchen Auswüchsen zu schützen verleiht diesem Treiben eine geradezu perverse Legitimation.
Dass es in Deutschland zu einem Verbraucherschutz kommt, der diesen Namen verdient, ist nach allen bisherigen Erfahrungen nicht zu erwarten.

Groß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Dass es in Deutschland zu einem Verbraucherschutz kommt,
> der diesen Namen verdient, ist nach allen bisherigen Erfahrungen nicht zu erwarten


deswegen gibt es ja  http://www.computerbetrug.de/
http://www.dialerschutz.de/
und 
dieses Forum  http://forum.computerbetrug.de 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Ich habe kein Problem, ich warte nur bis die Dialerskins freigeschalten sind.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

das dritte Fenster auch schon eingeplant oder abwarten bis zur letzten Minute... ? 







cp


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Ich schätze, daß viele Leute den "Abbrechen" Button suchen werden und dann aus lauter Angst den Dialer zu starten "JA" eintippen werden da sie "Ja" abbrechen wollen.  :lol: 

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In 3 Monaten ist ja eh alles mit den Dialern zu Tode reguliert und die Spielräume so eingeschränkt daß man sich nicht bzw. kaum mehr bewegen kann.


Das ist der Nepperstandpunkt.

Dialer sind in 3 Monaten exakt so funktionstüchtig wie heute, nur ist dann durch bessere Vorgaben sichergestellt, dass sie nicht versehentlich unbewusst gestartet werden.

Wer dann mit seinem tollen Angebot weniger Umsatz macht, hat wohl zuvor von den unbewusst Zahlungswilligen gelebt.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom und andere große Provider werden sich durch mangelnden Dialer-Umsatz und fallenden Aktienkursen Gedanken über die Einführung vom IP-Payment machen und die schlafenden noch größeren Hunde werden geweckt werden...


Die großen Provider werden froh sein, nicht für fragwürdige Angebote die Inkassobüttel darstellen zu müssen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (15 März 2005)

Schon beim Lesen der bisherigen Diskussionen um IP-Billing hier im Forum habe ich mich immer wieder gefragt, warum denn die Telekom darauf scharf sein sollte?
Die Telekom *hat* bereits ein funktionierendes, einfaches Abrechnungssystem und ist dafür keineswegs auf Fremdanbieter angewiesen.
Vielleicht fehlen mir ja irgendwelche Insiderinfos, aber das ist meine ganz einfache Sicht der Dinge...


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass unser guter "Day" nach dem Motto   Calveras denkt und handelt:
http://www.ug-oegb.at/ug/alternat/00/0416.htm


> Aber wie sagt schon der sarkastische Calvera in dem Western-Film "Die glorreichen Sieben":
> "... wenn es schon Schafe auf der Welt gibt, wird Gott sie auch zum Scheren bestimmt haben ..."


cp


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

Scheren passt nicht.

Besser wäre das Bild mit Kühen, die geschlachtet werden. Das geht nämlich pro Tier nur einmal. Verbraucher passen nach einem Neppdialer-Kontakt dann auch besser auf. Deshalb geht der seriösen Geschäftsleuten so langsam die Kundschaft aus.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Nach dieser Theorie müsste man ja von Monat zu Monat weniger verdienen. Das kann ich aber "leider" nicht bestätigen.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

das kommt noch , aber du solltest  doch eigentlich keine "Existenzängste" haben..

einfach mal den Nick  als URL  eingeben,  den Namen aus dem Impressum in Google eingeben 
und "Bingo"...was fehlt dir eigentlich noch? Bist du ernsthaft auf die Krümel aus dem
 Dialergeschäft  angewiesen?

laufen die Autoverkäufe so schlecht?

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Welche Autoverkäufe ?  Ich denke Du verwechselt mich mit meinen österreichischen Kollegen W.T..

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dieser Theorie müsste man ja von Monat zu Monat weniger verdienen. Das kann ich aber "leider" nicht bestätigen.


Die großen Provider gehen jedenfalls für gewöhnlich bei spontan hohen Telefonrechnungen durch Dialereinschlag dazu über, diese Dienste ab dann besser zu sperren. Das führt dann zur Abnahme der Zielgruppenstärke.

Ansonsten stehe ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch. Wo ist denn das Problem mit dem klaren neuen Anwahlfenster ganz genau?

Die Anbieter, die ohnehin mit den grafischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten überfordert sind und die gesetzlichen Anforderungen nicht kennen wollen, können sich die Mühe sparen und nehmen einheitlich die RegTP-Vorgabe.

Die Verbraucher wählen sich fleißig bewusst ein, weil sie die tollen Angebote so gerne konsumieren. Die Umsätze wachsen allerorten.

Warum wird dann aber im Drückerforum so fieberhaft nach einer anderen Zahlungsvariante gefahndet? Sind die alle durchgeknallt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Autoverkäufe ?  Ich denke Du verwechselt mich mit meinen österreichischen Kollegen W.T..


Sorry, das war eine Verwechslung, wollte dich nicht beleidigen, die Anspielung auf
 Ö-Abzocke hat mich da etwas irritiert ...

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Kein Problem, ich bin nicht nachtragend  :bussi: 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (15 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anbieter, die ohnehin mit den grafischen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten überfordert sind und die gesetzlichen Anforderungen nicht kennen wollen, können sich die Mühe sparen und nehmen einheitlich die RegTP-Vorgabe.
> 
> Die Verbraucher wählen sich fleißig bewusst ein, weil sie die tollen Angebote so gerne konsumieren. Die Umsätze wachsen allerorten.
> *Warum wird dann aber im Drückerforum so fieberhaft nach einer anderen Zahlungsvariante gefahndet?*
> Sind die alle durchgeknallt?



Nichtsdestotrotz würde mich die Antwort auf diese (erste) Frage schon interessieren..

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Ich kann nicht für die anderen sprechen weil ich nicht weiß was die anderen alle denken.

Ich denke aber, daß es so ist wie mit Aktien. Es ist nicht gut wenn man nur Aktien von einer Firma besitzt - was scheinbar viele gemacht haben da die Aktien stark gestiegen sind. Nun wird vermutlich der Aktienkurs dieser einen Firma in 3 Monaten fallen und man sucht nach anderen Firmen mit gut steigenden Aktienkursen.

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht für die anderen sprechen weil ich nicht weiß was die anderen alle denken.
> 
> Ich denke aber, daß es so ist wie mit Aktien. Es ist nicht gut wenn man nur Aktien von einer Firma besitzt - was scheinbar viele gemacht haben da die Aktien stark gestiegen sind. Nun wird vermutlich der Aktienkurs dieser einen Firma in 3 Monaten fallen und man sucht nach anderen Firmen mit gut steigenden Aktienkursen.
> 
> DAY


Das halte ich für rechtlich problematisch. Soll hier einem unbescholtenen Unternehmen eine schlechte Zukunft vorhergesagt werden?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom und andere große Provider werden sich durch mangelnden Dialer-Umsatz und fallenden Aktienkursen Gedanken über die *Einführung vom IP-Payment* machen und *die schlafenden noch größeren Hunde werden geweckt* werden...
> DAY



Hoch interessante Aussage von einem, der es wissen muss.


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das halte ich für rechtlich problematisch. Soll hier einem unbescholtenen Unternehmen eine schlechte Zukunft vorhergesagt werden?



Wie kommst Du darauf, daß ich mit "Aktien" ein Unternehmen meine ? *kopfschüttel*   Mit "Firma" habe ich sicher nicht MP gemeint sondern das war nur eine Metapher.  Bitte zuerst GENAUER lesen und dann posten. Die eine "Aktie" von der Firma ist quasi die Dialer-Zahlungsart, mehrere Aktien sind verschiedene unabhängige Zahlungsarten.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2005)

Au weia , hier braucht jemand die Unterstützung von [Ironie] Tags. Hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr 

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dialer = Analoges Modem/ISDN  (=ein kleiner Hund)
I-Payment = quasi jede Internetverbindung (= ein größerer Hund)

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die eine "Aktie" von der Firma ist quasi die Dialer-Zahlungsart, mehrere Aktien sind verschiedene unabhängige Zahlungsarten.


Dann muss es wohl Zufall sein, wenn es eine reale Firma mit ähnlicher Ausrichtung von Zahlungsarten gibt.

Bei meiner zuvor gestellten Frage bin ich aber immer noch nicht schlauer.

Bisher haben wir hier erfahren, dass Contentanbieter leider eine Dialersoftware nutzen müssen, deren Hersteller schlecht informiert und ein schwer handhabbares Layout-Tool für die Dialerskins anbietet. Das bringt für die Contentanbieter Probleme mit Beschwerden von Verbrauchern und der RegTP, wenn die Skins misslingen und unleserlich sind.

Alle diese lästigen Probleme löst eine Behörde, indem sie einfach selbst ein Layout entwirft und ohne Nutzungsgebühren den Contentanbietern zur Verfügung stellt.

Das löst Probleme auf beiden Seiten, eine klassische Win-Win-Situation. Die Contentanbieter bringen ihre Dialer schneller in den Markt, weil die Layouterstellung eingespart wird und zugleich alle Probleme mit Layoutfehlern.

Verbraucher mit hellgrau-dunkelgrau-Sehschwäche müssen nicht mehr zum Augenarzt. Die schlechte Presse lässt auch nach.

Wir hören, die Umsätze entwickeln sich prächtig.

Wo ist dann dieses Problem und warum werden so intensiv alternative Zahlungsarten gesucht? Ich kapier das nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

Wenn das so ist wie Du es schilderst, wird es ja keine Probleme geben...

DAY

p.s. Ist es Deine Art immer den Leuten das Wort im Mund umzudrehen und alles negativ zu interpretieren ? Kein Mensch hat was von einem "schwer handhabbaren Layout-Tool" gesprochen. An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Postings etwas genauer durchlesen oder Dir eine neue Brille kaufen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf solche Postings nicht mehr antworten  :evil:


----------



## Wembley (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer = Analoges Modem/ISDN  (=ein kleiner Hund)
> I-Payment = quasi jede Internetverbindung (= ein größerer Hund)
> 
> DAY



Aber:

Beim analogem Modem/ISDN kann sich jeder Dialer unabhängig vom Provider einwählen.

Beim IP-Payment muss der Provider mitspielen. Und das tun in Ö nicht alle.

Gegen ein sicheres, transparentes System, das Produkte mit aktzeptablen Preisen anbietet, wäre ja nichts zu sagen. 

Wobei  die "Ein-Klick-Strategie" von Montax und der Begriff "Sicherheit" irgendwie nicht zusammenpassen. Alles so dialerähnlich......


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auf jeden Fall auf solche Postings nicht mehr antworten  :evil:


Da lege ich aber Wert auf die Feststellung, dass die Zuordnung positiv/negativ genau andersherum ist. Ich sehe die Entwicklung sehr positiv. Einige Contentanbieter trauen ihrem Content scheinbar wenig zu.

Dies scheint mit die wahre Schwäche im E-Business zu sein. Die Unternehmer zaudern und trauen ihren Angeboten zu wenig zu. Was sollen da erst die Kunden machen?

Für den Verbraucher ist das so oder so gut. Es gibt märchenhafte Angebote, die per Dialer 2.678 Euro pro Tag kosten können, per Zahlung mit Firstgate aber nur 9,95 Euro. Das stärkt die Kaufkraft, wenn die preisgünstigeren Zahlungsweisen zunehmen sollten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (15 März 2005)

mae**hen.de ist seit heute testweise von 9,95 auf 4,95 EUR/Tag umgestellt worden. Mal sehen wie das läuft und ankommt.

DAY


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> mae**hen.de ist seit heute testweise von 9,95 auf 4,95 EUR/Tag umgestellt worden.


Da hat sich der Preisnachteil gegenüber den kostenlosen Angeboten schon halbiert. Das ist doch für Verbraucher positiv.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (15 März 2005)

Zur Ehrenrettung unserer österreichischen Nachbarn  setze ich einen Link auf ein seriöses Angebot. Da kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (16 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Ehrenrettung unserer österreichischen Nachbarn  setze ich einen Link auf ein seriöses Angebot. Da kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken.


Bitte das Angebot in Deutschland auch erwähnen. Da sind derzeit immerhin 3091 Sagen verfügbar. Das ist zwar etwas weniger als in Felix Austria, aber es wird wohl für fast jeden Geschmack etwas dabei sein. Märchen (derzeit 849) sind von den einschlägigen Autoren Andersen und den Brüdern Grimm vorhanden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

Warum ein Angebot unseriös ist nur weil es wie bei mae**chen.de mittels Firstgate abrechnet verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber es wird wohl schon seine Gründe haben. :gruebel:

Scheinbar sind nur Internetangebote gut weil sie kostenlos sind. Meine Erfahrung hat aber gezeigt, daß kostenpflichtige Angebote zumindest langfristig sicher mehr Sinn bringen, da man den Content durch die Einnahmen besser pflegen kann. Viele Projektinhaber haben vor einigen Jahren eigene Projekte auf die Füße gestellt und diese dann mühsam am Abend und am Wochenende upgedatet. Die Bannereinnahmen haben dann oft nicht einmal gereicht um die Server- und Traffickosten zu decken. Kein Wunder deshalb, warum viele solche Projekte nun verkauft werden und dann zu Dialer- oder Firstgate Projekten werden. 

Das Internet wird nun endlich erwachsen die Leute werden sich wohl oder übels daran gewoöhnen müssen daß im Internet nicht mehr alles kostenlos ist.

DAY


----------



## Plattenputzer (16 März 2005)

Ich muss mich nicht daran gewöhnen.
Es gibt eine genügend große und starke Gemeinschaft, es gibt genügend Foren, es gibt genügend freie Information und freie Software.
Ich brauche also keinen "Inhalt" der Geld kostet.
Und ich will ihn auch nicht. 
Dies haben all jene zu akzeptieren, die für ihren "Inhalt" Geld haben wollen. Ich stehe ihnen nicht als Kunde zur Verfügung. 
War das deutlich genug?
Nein?
Dann nochmal deutlicher:
Dir und deinesgleichen gehört weder das Internet, noch könnt ihr mit Aussagen wie "Das Internet ist nicht kostenlos" eine Hilfsargumentationskette für eure Geschäftsideen konstruieren. 
Wir (Ich und viele andere Internetnutzer) wollen und brauchen euch und eure "Inhalte" nicht.


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

Die Meinung kann ich sicher akzeptieren. Nichts desto trotz gibt es genügend Leute die keine Zeit haben hunderte von kostenlosen Seite mit Werbung-überflutenden Popup-Seiten zu durchsuchen um dann schlussendlich erst recht nicht die Information zu finden die sie suchen.

Die Leute haben immer weniger Zeit bzw. wollen ganz einfach nicht ihre ganze Freizeit damit aufwenden, kostenlose Homepages mit drittklassigen Content zu suchen. Die geben dann lieber mal 5 EUR aus und haben dann die Information die sie brauchen und können dann die Freizeit sinnvoller nutzen.

DAY


----------



## Teleton (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...hunderte von kostenlosen Seite mit Werbung-überflutenden Popup-Seiten zu durchsuchen um dann schlussendlich erst recht nicht die Information zu finden die sie suchen.
> DAY



Überflutet werde ich bei einer durchschnittlichen Suche mit dutzenden von Dialerseiten. Das kostet mich wesentlich mehr Zeit als auf einer dann endlich gefundenen kostenlosen Seite zu prüfen ob für mich was dabei ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die geben dann lieber mal 5 EUR aus und haben dann die Information die sie brauchen und können dann die Freizeit sinnvoller nutzen.


Merkwürdig, passend zum Osterfest vertickert eine deiner  Seiten (in mittelgrau auf hellgrau) 
obskure (sprich leere Versprechungen)
zum "Sonderpreis" von 29.95E , kannst du mal hier darlegen, was so "kostbar" ist,
 dass das 30 Euronen wert sein soll? 

Das sind genau die Seiten , die der RegTP jetzt den Todesstoss mit dem dritten Fenster versetzt. 
Kein User , der alle Tassen im Schrank hat , wird sich auf  bloße Werbesprüche verleiten lassen 
30 Euronen  dafür abzudrücken (ausgenommen vielleicht HSE24 Käufer und 9Live Anrufer...) 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es soll bald eine neue Suchmaschine auf den Markt kommen die alle dialerdomains.tk Domains sowie viele neue noch nicht bekannte  Dialerdomains gelistet hat und diese Domains in Rot markiert. Es soll sogar möglich sein, daß man diese Dialer-Suchergebisse dann gar nicht anklicken kann - und das ganze OHNE Plugin bzw. SW-Installation so wie bei GoogleFilter da dies die Suchmaschine schon direkt integriert hat.

Ich verwende selber GoogleFilter, aber die Werbung alle 2 Wochen um die kostenpflichtige Version zu kaufen geht mich schon ziemlich an. Außerdem mag ich das gar nicht, wenn jeden morgen eine neue SPAM/Dialer Tabelle auf meinen PC gespielt wird und die neuesten Dialerdomains noch nicht gelistet sind. Warum dann Amazon oder Cia Suchtreffer als SPAM markiert werden, verstehe ich auch nicht.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

> [...]Kein User , der alle Tassen im Schrank hat , wird sich auf  bloße Werbesprüche verleiten lassen
> 30 Euronen  dafür abzudrücken (ausgenommen vielleicht HSE24 Käufer und 9Live Anrufer...)


Du wirst staunen, wie viele Leute das sind. 

Einen kenne ich: "Ja klar stand da was von 29 Euro, da hab ich auch ok eingegeben. aber ich hab gedacht, das ist ein Witz, der meint das nicht ernst oder so, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das wirklich Geld kostet.."

Die Umsätze solcher Seiten wird sicher sinken, aber dafür die Einzugsquote steigen und das Leben für die Anbieter ruhiger.


----------



## Plattenputzer (16 März 2005)

Du magst die kostenpflichtige Version nicht?
Schau an........


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2005)

anonymer Dialerfreund schrieb:
			
		

> und das Leben für die Anbieter ruhiger.


jo, hoffentlich sehr viel ruhiger, ich gönne ihnen von Herzen die Verschnaufpause....

cp


----------



## dvill (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ein Angebot unseriös ist nur weil es wie bei mae**chen.de mittels Firstgate abrechnet verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber es wird wohl schon seine Gründe haben. :gruebel:


Ich weise sicherheitshalber darauf hin, dass ich ein Beispiel für eine seriöse Seite genannt habe. Von unseriösen habe ich jedenfalls nicht gesprochen.

Wenn sich jemand freiwillig einen Schuh anzieht, der ihm zu passen scheint, kann er das selbst mit sich ausmachen.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internet wird nun endlich erwachsen die Leute werden sich wohl oder übels daran gewoöhnen müssen daß im Internet nicht mehr alles kostenlos ist.


Das ist geschichtlich unkorrekt. Das Internet hat bis heute etwa drei Entwicklungsstufen hinter sich gebracht. Zunächst war es für militärische Zwecke vom amerikanischen Militär entwickelt und genutzt worden. Dann waren es die Wissenschaftseliten an den Universitäten, die es weiter gepflegt haben. Aus dieser Zeit gibt es viele gute Angebote, die kostenlos waren und bleiben werden.

Die große Zahl unerfahrener EDV-Neulinge der Neuzeit riefen dann dummdreiste Abzocker auf den Plan, die den Neulingen etwas verkaufen wollten, was es sonst umsonst gibt, was sie aber selbst nicht finden können. Die Vermüllung der Suchmaschinen tut ein weiteres, die ursprünglichen Angebote schwer findbar zu machen.

Ich halte dies aber nicht für einen Trend, sondern für eine zeitlich begrenzte Fehlentwicklung. Die Erfahrung reift spätestens nach einem Schadensfall.

Als problematisch sehe ich Angebote an, die die gleiche Leistung zu verschiedenen Preisen anbieten. Es gibt sonst den Fall, dass Kunden, die eine gebührenlastige Zahlungsart wählen, diese Gebühren zusätzlich zahlen.

Wenn aber eine Dialerkunde zu den 4,95 Euro, die die Dienstleistung kostet, noch 2673,45 Euro Dialergebühren zu zahlen hat, kommt mir das Gefühl, mit dem Zahlungsmittel Dialer stimmt etwas nicht. Was ist denn da bitte so teuer?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (16 März 2005)

Es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen kostenlosen Seiten und den Preisen, die ein durchschnittlicher Dialerwebmaster verlangt.

Siehe auch die Seite sa*en.de. Sehr ähnlich der Mä*chen-Seite, aber dafür wird beim Preis ordentlich zugelangt. Von Ö aus: 3,64 Euro pro Minute (PbC)! Wieviel die "Bill-it-easy"-Version (wenn es eine gibt) kostet, wäre auch interessant zu erfahren.
Etwa die nicht seltenen 25 Euro??


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe auch die Seite sa*en.de. Sehr ähnlich der Mä*chen-Seite, aber dafür wird beim Preis ordentlich zugelangt. Von Ö aus: 3,64 Euro pro Minute (PbC)! Wieviel die "Bill-it-easy"-Version (wenn es eine gibt) kostet, wäre auch interessant zu erfahren.
> Etwa die nicht seltenen 25 Euro??




Es hat sich ja vielleicht noch nicht bis zu diesem Forum herumgesprochen, aber nach meinem Wissensstand verwendet MP KEINE Dialer mehr in Österreich. Die 3,64 EUR sind also eine absolute Falschaussage ! In Österreich gibt es nur mehr PayPerCall oder Bill-It-Easy (je nachdem was der Projektbetreiber einstellt)

DAY


----------



## Wembley (16 März 2005)

Bitte nochmal lesen! Ich schrieb PbC (Pay by Call) und nix vom Dialer!!!!
Und die 3,64 Euro stimmen!! Zumindest heute morgen war es so!


----------



## dvill (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat sich ja vielleicht noch nicht bis zu diesem Forum herumgesprochen, aber nach meinem Wissensstand verwendet MP KEINE Dialer mehr in Österreich.


Wir können auch nur das wissen, was man uns bereits gesagt hat und würden gerne vom Wissensstand anderen lernen.

Was könnte denn die Angebote für Dialerzahler um 2673,45 Euro machen gegenüber Verbrauchern, die per Firstgate die gleiche Leistung bezahlen wollen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (16 März 2005)

Zum Thema kostenpflichtiger Content: Nun, mein Arbeitgeber hat sich dazu entschieden, dass alle Artikel im Archiv, die älter als 1 Monat sind, nicht mehr kostenlos sind. Zum Einsatz kommt dann Firstgate.
Auch wer die Zeitung im PDF-Format als 1:1-Originalausgabe lesen will, muss zahlen.
Bannerwerbung reicht halt nicht immer aus, um die Kosten zu decken (genau genommen werden diese wohl auch jetzt noch nicht gedeckt...)
Ich halte diese Lösung für vertretbar, weil die Kostenhinweise SEHR KLAR sind und der Content was taugt (oft sind es Geschäftsleute, die unsere Artikel aus beruflichen Gründen nachlesen wollen).
Das eigentliche Hauptangebot, also die aktuelle Onlineausgabe im HTML-Format, ist allerdings weiterhin gratis - und dabei wird es auch bleiben.

P.S. @DAY: Kann man mehr über diese ominöse geplante Suchmaschine erfahren? Ich weiß bisher nur, dass der Googlefilter bald für Mozilla/Firefox herauskommen soll.


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man immer nur Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, dann kann man nur auf solche Fragen kommen. Kein Mensch wählt sich 24 Stunden hindurch immer ein und zahlt dann 2673,45 EUR.  Wenn das Dein ernst ist, dann kennst Du Dich wohl mit Dialer überhaupt nicht aus   :wall: 

Bei Firstgate ist es üblich, daß man mehrere Stunden Zeit hat sich z.B. einen Artikel runterzuladen - auch wenn das runterladen dann  nur 10 Sekunden dauert.  Das aussuchen oder runterladen eines Märchens dauert ja vielleicht auch nur 2-3 Minuten und dann kostet das in Deutschland mit Dialer oder PPC auch nur 4-6 EUR. Bei Firstgate hat man keinen Stress sich was auszusuchen, dafür ist man nicht anonym und muss seine Daten bekanntgeben.

DAY


----------



## dvill (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man immer nur Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, dann kann man nur auf solche Fragen kommen. Kein Mensch wählt sich 24 Stunden hindurch immer ein und zahlt dann 2673,45 EUR.  Wenn das Dein ernst ist, dann kennst Du Dich wohl mit Dialer überhaupt nicht aus   :wall:
> 
> Bei Firstgate ist es üblich, daß man mehrere Stunden Zeit hat sich z.B. einen Artikel runterzuladen - auch wenn das runterladen dann  nur 10 Sekunden dauert.  Das aussuchen oder runterladen eines Märchens dauert ja vielleicht auch nur 2-3 Minuten und dann kostet das in Deutschland mit Dialer oder PPC auch nur 4-6 EUR. Bei Firstgate hat man keinen Stress sich was auszusuchen, dafür ist man nicht anonym und muss seine Daten bekanntgeben.


Ich habe nicht Äpfel und Birnen verglichen, sondern die alternativen Zahlungsangebote für die gleiche Leistung, die nun mal bei Firstgate für 24 Stunden bemessen ist. Selbst wenn der Dialerkunde an einem regnerischen Ferientag nur 2 bis 4 Stunden Märchen lesen wollte, würde er rund den 25- bis 50-fachen Preis zu zahlen haben.

Was nun am Lesen von Märchen so spektakulär ist, dass er für seine Anonymität diesen Mehrpreis zahlen sollte, erschließt sich mir nicht. Was sind das für Leute, die Grimms Märchen nur im Schutze der Anonymität lesen mögen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (16 März 2005)

Anonym geht übrigens auch, wenn man in eine Buchhandlung geht und dieses Werk o.ä. dort erwirbt - wobei ich persönlich auch Amazon ausreichend anonym finde.


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anonym geht übrigens auch, wenn man in eine Buchhandlung geht und dieses Werk o.ä. dort erwirbt - wobei ich persönlich auch Amazon ausreichend anonym finde.



Nur ist hier das Problem, daß man bei Büchern übers Internet auch die "Katze im Sack" kauft da man den Inhalt nicht vorher sieht. Meistens ist es dann so, daß man was spezielles sucht und dieses dann nicht bzw. nicht genau in diesem Buch drinnen ist. Was ich auch so mitbekommen habe ist, daß manche Leute bis zum letzten Tag warten wenn sie was brauchen und dann sofort was brauchen. Auch wenn Amazon schnell ist, innerhalb von einen Tag bzw. am gleichen Tag bekommt man dann nicht das Geburtstaggedicht oder die Fürbitte für die Hochzeit.

DAY


----------



## dvill (16 März 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Anonym geht übrigens auch, wenn man in eine Buchhandlung geht und dieses Werk o.ä. dort erwirbt - wobei ich persönlich auch Amazon ausreichend anonym finde.


Die Buchhandlung darf dann z.B. für Hamburger auch in Berlin sein, wo man das Wochenende in einem guten Hotel verbringt, und man bekommt das Buch zum Behalten für das ganze Leben, die Fahrt und die Übernachtung günstiger als die 4 Stunden Märchenlesen per Dialer.

Sich abzocken zu lassen ist richtig teuer ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## A John (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ist hier das Problem, daß man bei Büchern übers Internet auch die "Katze im Sack" kauft da man den Inhalt nicht vorher sieht.


Dies trifft auf Dialerangebote grundsätzlich immer zu.
Bei Amazon zB habe ich zumindest eine Inhaltsangabe, meist auch eine Rezension. Und vA ein *Rückgaberecht.*



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens ist es dann so, daß man was spezielles sucht und dieses dann nicht bzw. nicht genau in diesem Buch drinnen ist.


Dann schicke ich das Buch halt zurück und bekomme mein Geld wieder.
Und wie ist das beim Dialer?

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

Es soll aber auch Leute geben für die das Sprichwort "Zeit ist Geld" gilt. Speziell im Berufsleben kann man solche Leute finden. Wieviel kostet dem Arbeitgeber ein guter Mitarbeiter in der Stunde ? Was kommt dem Arbeitgeber wohl billiger ?  Wenn der Mitarbeiter 2-3 Stunden etwas im Internet sucht, oder 5 Minuten einen Dialer verwendet und dann genau das findet was er sucht ? 

Bitte nicht immer nur so engstirnig denken daß ALLES nur Abzocke ist !

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das alles so einfach ist, warum kauft man dann überhaupt noch was ?  Ich gehe in ein Kleidergeschäft, kaufe einen Anzug, ziehe den Anzug am Abend auf dem Ball an und gebe ihn dann morgen wieder zurück und bekomme den vollen Kaufpreis wieder.

Echt tolle Sache - muss ich mal ausprobieren. Wenn das in Deutschland so üblich ist, dann wundert mich überhaupt nicht mehr, wenn die deutsche Wirtschaft schlecht läuft und immer mehr Arbeitslose einen Job suchen.


DAY


----------



## A John (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll aber auch Leute geben für die das Sprichwort "Zeit ist Geld" gilt. Speziell im Berufsleben kann man solche Leute finden.


IMO ist das eher nicht die Zielgruppe, die nach Märchen, Gedichten, Hausaufgaben, Malvorlagen, Grußkarten, Wallpapers, Gif's usw. usw. sucht.
Und die Frage nach dem *Rückgaberecht* beantwortet das auch nicht.

Gruß A. John


----------



## stieglitz (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das alles so einfach ist, warum kauft man dann überhaupt noch was ?  Ich gehe in ein Kleidergeschäft, kaufe einen Anzug, ziehe den Anzug am Abend auf dem Ball an und gebe ihn dann morgen wieder zurück und bekomme den vollen Kaufpreis wieder.
> Echt tolle Sache - muss ich mal ausprobieren...
> 
> DAY


Das funktioniert schon so, wenn man den Anzug nicht besonders verschmutzt. Ist nicht gerade die feine Art. Die grossen Versandhäuser reagieren schon darauf und versuchen über ihre CRM System, Kunden die permanent so etwas tun, herauszufiltern und garnicht mehr zu beliefern.
Die Rückgaben sind sicherlich eines der größten Probleme im Versandhandel. Aber darauf hat sich der Verkäufer eben einzustellen und berücksichtigt es natürlich in seiner Kalkulation.


----------



## A John (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe in ein Kleidergeschäft, kaufe einen Anzug, ziehe den Anzug am Abend auf dem Ball an und gebe ihn dann morgen wieder zurück und bekomme den vollen Kaufpreis wieder.
> 
> Echt tolle Sache - muss ich mal ausprobieren.


Funktioniert bei allen Versandhäusern problemlos, solange man keinen exzessiven Missbrauch damit betreibt.

Von einem der großen Versandhäuser weiß ich, dass sie Kunden erst sperren, wenn sie innerhalb eines Jahres mehr als 5 Rücksendungen tätigen, ohne jemals estwas gekauft zu haben.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das in Deutschland so üblich ist, dann wundert mich überhaupt nicht mehr, wenn die deutsche Wirtschaft schlecht läuft und immer mehr Arbeitslose einen Job suchen.


Würden sie diesen Service abschaffen, könnten sie eine Menge Arbeitsplätze streichen. 8)

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb: 
Ich gehe in ein Kleidergeschäft, kaufe einen Anzug, ziehe den Anzug am Abend auf dem Ball an und gebe ihn dann morgen wieder zurück und bekomme den vollen Kaufpreis wieder. 

Echt tolle Sache - muss ich mal ausprobieren.  

Funktioniert bei allen Versandhäusern problemlos, solange man keinen exzessiven Missbrauch damit betreibt.


--------------> ja aber beim bestellen z.b. bei ot*o.de hat man auch schon einen massiven aufwand, dann muss man bestellen, anprobieren, retourschicken.......

da ist rückgaberecht kein problem

bei z.b. haus**fgaben.xyz läd man sich down was man braucht, hat einen nutzen davon ( bitte keine diskussion wie hoch , gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das "produkt stimmt ) und dann sagt man : " rückgaberecht " war doch nicht ganz meins!? 

3 mal ok --> runter laden was man will --> dann nicht zahlen --> ERGEBNISS volle leistung hat man bekommen

o*tto.de 
daten ewig lang ausfüllen --> bestellen was man will --Y nicht zahlen --> 
ERGEBNISS man hat nicht bekommen was man wollte , weil die ware muss man retour schicken

lg walter


----------



## DAY.DE (16 März 2005)

Hi Walter, schön daß Du Dich auch mal hier her verirrt hast. 

Im Drückerforum wird ja gerade heiß über das neue HandyPay diskutiert. HandyPay ist ja sicher auch für hausauf**ben.de bestens geeignet. Die meisten Leute (natürlich alle ab 18) haben ja ein eigenes Handy und können so 9,99 EUR für 50 Minuten bezahlen   

DAY


----------



## A John (16 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:3 mal ok --> runter laden was man will --> dann nicht zahlen --> ERGEBNISS volle leistung hat man bekommen


Beim Dialer muss ich auch löhnen, wenn ich nichts runterlade, weil ich nicht finde, was ich suche. Und auch keine Möglichkeit habe festzustellen, ob ein bestimmtes Angebot überhaupt vorhanden ist.
Bei Hausaufg**** habe ich nichmal die Möglichkeit zu erfahren, ob es zB im Bereich Physik überhaupt irgendetwas zum Thema Astrophysik gibt.
Ohne Kohle abdrücken, geht garnichts. Nichtmal rudimentäre Infos.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> o*tto.de daten ewig lang ausfüllen --> bestellen was man will --Y nicht zahlen -->
> ERGEBNISS man hat nicht bekommen was man wollte , weil die ware muss man retour schicken


... braucht aber ausser Porto auch nichts bezahlen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (16 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema kostenpflichtiger Content: Nun, mein Arbeitgeber hat sich dazu entschieden, dass alle Artikel im Archiv, die älter als 1 Monat sind, nicht mehr kostenlos sind. Zum Einsatz kommt dann Firstgate.
> Auch wer die Zeitung im PDF-Format als 1:1-Originalausgabe lesen will, muss zahlen.


Das gibt es beim Spiegel schon lange. Ich bezweifle aber, dass man damit entscheidenden Umsatz generiert. Ich selbst kaufe mir dann lieber die JahresCD/DVD. Bis ich die habe, reicht es die gescannten Inhaltsverzeichnisse zu durchsuchen und dann zum Papier-Original zu greifen. Auch die meisten Leute, die ich kenne, klicken die Bezahllinks nie an. Wenn Ihr andere Erfahrungen macht, lass es mich bitte wissen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (16 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar sind nur Internetangebote gut weil sie kostenlos sind. Meine Erfahrung hat aber gezeigt, daß kostenpflichtige Angebote zumindest langfristig sicher mehr Sinn bringen, da man den Content durch die Einnahmen besser pflegen kann. Viele Projektinhaber haben vor einigen Jahren eigene Projekte auf die Füße gestellt und diese dann mühsam am Abend und am Wochenende upgedatet. Die Bannereinnahmen haben dann oft nicht einmal gereicht um die Server- und Traffickosten zu decken. Kein Wunder deshalb, warum viele solche Projekte nun verkauft werden und dann zu Dialer- oder Firstgate Projekten werden.


Das sehe ich anders.

1. ist für die Qualität eines Angebotes der Preis kein gutes Kriterium. Das gilt offline wie online. Ob Autos, Kleidung, Möbel, Reisen, Bücher, Elektronikartikel, CD, Lebensmittel usw.: nur weil für etwas  viel oder jedenfalls deutlich mehr als der Durchschnitt vergleichbarer Waren und Dienstleistungen verlangt wird, ist es nicht automatisch gut oder besser. Und umgekehrt ist nicht alles, was kostenlos ist, per se schlecht. Da bildet das Web keine Ausnahme.

2. das mit Einnahmen eine Leistung besser gepflegt werden kann als ohne, erscheint zunächst logisch. Prüft man aber genauer, so stellt man in nicht wenigen Fällen fest, dass die Erträge nicht zur Verbesserung des Angebotes reinvestiert sondern abgezogen werden. Zudem sind bestimmte Organisationen gar nicht auf Einnahmen angewiesen. Universitäten (und damit die Allgemeinheit) tragen z. B. bis heute wesentliche Teile der Infrastruktur. Ganze Firmen haben vor dem "großen Inkasso" ihre Angebote auf Servern von Unis gehostet; übrigens kostenlos. 
Diesen Text hier gebe ich mit Firefox unter einem Linux System ein. Niemand kann ernsthaft behaupten, dass  dies schlechte "Ware" ist (Bill Gates Aussagen sind nicht objektiv) oder die Systeme schlecht gepflegt würden. Bis heute erhält man die wesentlichen Komponenten von Linux  kostenlos. Selbst große Firmen, die natürlich kommerziellen Erfolg benötigen, verschenken einen Teil ihrer Leistungen, wenn sie Beiträge zu Linux leisten. Darunter z. B. Sun, IBM, Novell, Oracle, HP ...

Auch offline werden übrigens gute Leistungen von zig Non-Profit Organisationen erbracht, die der Arbeit der Profis nicht nachstehen und häufig von denen gar nicht erbracht werden. Weil es nämlich nichts oder nicht genug einbringt. Nicht immer ist Arbeit für Geld das einzig Wahre.

3. Ich bezweifle, dass der Aufwand für das Gros der "Projekte" rund um Partnermodelle hoch ist.  Es geht nicht um den "Content", sondern um die Produktion von Einwahlen; je mehr, desto besser. Nicht zufällig bieten die Dialer-Hersteller den "Content" gleich mit an. Die Aufganbe des "Partners" ist es nur, soviel wie möglich Seiten ins Netz zu stellen, die die Installation der Dialer fördern.  Natürlich schließt das nicht aus, dass einzelne Angebote etwas Besonderes sind und Dialer dann nur ein Bezahlmittel. Die Regel ist das wohl nicht; sicher nicht bei den Drop-Charge-Dailern.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internet wird nun endlich erwachsen die Leute werden sich wohl oder übels daran gewoöhnen müssen daß im Internet nicht mehr alles kostenlos ist.


Auch hier erlaube ich mir ein paar Anmerkungen:

4. ist die Bewahrung eines Teils kindlichen Gemüts das Schlechteste nicht. Erwachsen sein steht ja auch für Langeweile, antiquierte Ansichten, konservative Kleidung, knappe Zeit, Wiederholungen, Mangel an Spontanität, usw. usf. 

5. zahlt man für den Internetzugang schon immer. Früher sogar so viel, das sich kaum ein Privatmensch das leisten konnte. Aber auch in den Zeiten des WWW sind kostenpflichtige Angebote im Netz nicht erst seit gestern oder wegen der Dialer präsent. Reisebüros, Bücherversender, Elektronikshops etc. bieten Ihre Leistungen zwar meist günstig aber nicht für lau an. Im Unterschied zu den meisten "Projekten" der Dialerdrückerbranche kann man da aber prüfen, für was man sein Geld hinlegt, wenn man eines der Angebote annimmt. Und auch ohne das WWW wurde für Recherchen in Datenbanken schon immer Geld verlangt - und gegeben. Der Ruf der Anbieter stand und steht aber stets außer Zweifel. Bei der Dialerbranche scheint ein schlechter Ruf geradezu Garant für die Anerkennung zu sein. Anders sind das Geschäftsgebahren und der Ton in einschlägigen Foren und Kreisen kaum zu erklären.

6. vielleicht wäre es angebracht, das die Branche einmal Selbstkritik übt, bevor hier einer angeblich zwingenden Gewöhnung an steigende Kosten das Wort geredet wird. Auch übermorgen wird es Vieles, vermutlich sogar das Meiste kostenlos im Netz geben. Ich bekenne: ich fand die Idee des Micropayments ziemlich gut. Nur haben Dialer und Micropayment nicht das Geringste gemein (außer, dass es um Geld geht und Dialer meist gemein sind). Für die meisten Beträge, die mit dem Dialer-Inkasso abgegriffen werden, gibt es kostengünstigere Zahlungsmethoden. Dennoch hätte es für Dialer auch dauerhaft wohl eine Nische gegeben, hätte nicht die Gier zu Geschäftsmodellen geführt, die dies Werkzeug für alle Zeit diskreditiert haben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (17 März 2005)

Ihr seid echt klasse ... :thumb:

Ich warte nur noch auf das Argument, das Märchen per Dialer könne man ja leichter per paste&copy in die selbstgemachte Gratulationskarte / Hochzeitsanzeige / Kindergeschenkmappe einstellen, dann wird's hier wirklich witzig.

Kaufen für einen Abend im Bewusstsein der "Rückgabe" am nächsten Tag ist schlicht Betrug. Ob deshalb unsere Wirtschaft lahmt, weiß ich nicht. Aber dass dieses Argument als "gedachte Parallele" auf allen vier Hufen lahmt, das erkenne ich ohne Probleme.

Können wir also zum Thema zurück kehren - sonst geht der gesamte Therad vermutlich nachher in's Off-Topic.


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2005)

hallo, ich habe die nummer in meiner telefonabrechnung, hatte aber überhaupt kein dialer aufm meim pc ?????

zu der uhrzeit wo da steht, war wweder pc an, noch wurde telefoniert


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2005)

Postings abgetrennt und verschoben, das hat nichts mit Dialern oder Mehrwertnummern  zu tun 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9739

@Gast 

Erste Schritte zur Ersten-Hilfe


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass der sedo-thread, in dem ich erstmals Bekanntschaft mit "day" machen durfte, noch existiert (meine gespeicherten links darauf klappten nicht).

Also: Teile der Debatte hätte man sich sparen können, aber es ist nicht zu spät 

happy reading


----------



## dvill (25 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Teile der Debatte hätte man sich sparen können, aber es ist nicht zu spät


Wenn die Erkenntnis da ist: Warum nicht einfach mit dem Sparen anfangen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 März 2005)

Ok, dann noch frohe Ostern rundherum, nicht wahr, Harry? (Ich werde mich eher um ein Feuerwerk für Findus als um eines für harry kümmern)


----------



## Wembley (25 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass der sedo-thread, in dem ich erstmals Bekanntschaft mit "day" machen durfte, noch existiert (meine gespeicherten links darauf klappten nicht).
> 
> Also: Teile der Debatte hätte man sich sparen können, aber es ist nicht zu spät
> 
> happy reading




Hier ein Leckerbissen daraus (ein wenig Harry geht noch)



			
				Harry A. schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie Du ja sehen kannst, verwendet ma****en.de den derzeit niedrigsten Dialertarif von 1,86 EUR/Minute und nicht den Flattarif von 29,95 EUR/30 Minuten. Wenn man sich bei mir für 1 Sekunden einwählt, dann zahlt man 1,86 EUR, wenn man sich bei mal*****n.de, ref****e.de, haus*******n.de etc. einwählt, dann werden 29,95 EUR verrechnet!!
> 
> Was ist nun eine Abzocke und wer sind die schwarzen Schafe ?



Irgendwie kommt das einem bekannt vor. Er ist ja nie ganz so böse wie die ganz Bösen.  0 Und Flattarif - wie unmoralisch. 

So, jetzt hat es sich ausgedayt. Interessant ist aber eine andere Person, die sich in jenem Thread zu Wort meldet: Ein gewisser Claude H.

Wenn man bedenkt,  in welchen Kreisen er einmal verkehrte  und  mit welchen Personen  er einige Zeit später in einem Atemzug genannt wurde......


----------



## technofreak (25 März 2005)

Auch hier hat der Thread einen  Punkt erreicht, bei dem er nichts mehr mit dem Titel und Thema zu tun hat.

Interessenten steht es frei, einen neuen Thread mit adäquatem Titel zu öffnen

tf


----------

